# Wer kommt aus >Kaufbeuren< ?



## [email protected] (26. August 2006)

Hi.

Suche n paar Leute in meiner Stadt die Lust haben ab und zu mal ne Bärenseerunde zu drehen... 

mfg Stefan


----------



## MIKEtheBIKE (22. September 2006)

Hi [email protected]
könnten uns mal treffen komme aus Dösingen
Der Bärensee ist aber doch etwas zu *klein *oder fährst du 10 mal rum. 

melde dich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (23. September 2006)

Hi Mike.

Habe mal 10 Jahre in Westendorf gewohnt .Vielleicht kennt man sich ja schon.

Wer weiss wer weiss....

Nö mir können schon mal gern andere Strecken auch fahren so is des net.
Ich fahr halt meistens ne kleine Bärenseetour nach der Arbeit damit ich halt bissl mitm Bike unterwegs war.

mfg Stefan


----------



## Backinblack2006 (26. September 2006)

hey ho bin aus mod bin sehr oft in kf gibts an der wertach nen freeride park is ziemlich geil dort hast vllt mal zeit oder so    wenn nicht machts au nichts!


----------



## [email protected] (26. September 2006)

Hi,
In Kaufbeuren an der Wertach ein Freeridepark ? Hoi ^^
Wo genau ? 
Mfg


----------



## MIKEtheBIKE (30. September 2006)

Hi 
Zwischen Wertach und Mathildenstraße (Haken) im Wald schlecht gepflegt!
in Neugablonz im Trümmergelände neuwertig.
Viel Spass
Maik


----------



## [email protected] (1. Oktober 2006)

Hab ich beides nicht gewusst. Cool


----------



## MIKEtheBIKE (5. Oktober 2006)

Hi wie ist das Wetter am Sonntag wegen einem gemeinsamen Ausritt, Hast du Zeit Treffpunkt an der Mooshütte??


----------



## Backinblack2006 (7. Oktober 2006)

Hey wo ist des Trümmergebiet ich muss des genauer wissen war dort noch nie weiste!


----------



## [email protected] (7. Oktober 2006)

In Neugablonz beim Freibad in der nähe gegenüber vom Lidl...
Ich war neulich erst dran ... is ganz nett aber nicht grad der brüller...^^
"sehr klein der park"


----------



## Backinblack2006 (7. Oktober 2006)

ok thx nächstes jahr guck ich mir des mal an wenn ich mein neus bike hab (Specialized Big Hit 3 von 2006)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (9. Oktober 2006)

@ mikethebike

Sorry aber hatte viel um die Ohren...

Weisst Du ne nette Strecke?
Wie schauts bei dir am Wochenende aus?Falls sich was ergibt kann sein das noch einer mitkommt.Ich fahr einfach immer drauf los ohne Plan.


@backinblack

So toll is der Park aber nicht das man da gleich was fürs nächste Jahr planen muss ^^  2-3 Jumps und dat wars...



mfg Stefan


----------



## Schleimes (15. Oktober 2006)

MIKEtheBIKE schrieb:


> Hi
> Zwischen Wertach und Mathildenstraße (Haken) im Wald schlecht gepflegt!
> in Neugablonz im Trümmergelände neuwertig.
> Viel Spass
> Maik




Wo soll da der Park sein? meinest du den von der Bike-Crew KF? Der ist aber in Gablonz, Zufahrt Freibad, rechts vorbei, Dur das Tor der KLäranlage und den Beg runter. Gehört aber ner privaten Truppe, die nix dagegen haben wenn man dort mitfährt. 
http://mitglied.lycos.de/fmarkthaler/

Ansonsten gibt es noch den Waldpfad. Geht vom Trimmpfad/Mülldeponie rechts hoch nach Irsee. Derzeit neu hergerichtet. Markiert mit grünen Dreiecken mit 3 Punkten drin. 

Schöne Tour auch rund um Kaufbeuren, wo ich alle bekannten Trails kombiniere:

Start am Leinauer Hang, zunächst geradeaus an der Bahnlinie entlang, nach 300 Metern 180 Grad Kehre und steil den Berg hoch. Oben dann wieder 180 Gradkehre nach links. Nach 200 Metern trefft ihr auf den Wasserberg in Neugablonz. Den nicht über den Fußweg, sondern geradeaus in den Wlad folgen. Dann immer dem schmalen Wurzelpfad fahren bis zum Freibad Neugbalonz. Am Bad entweder nach rechts, Richtung Germaringen und die zweite Abfahrt wieder in den Wald. Dort immer auf dem schmalen Pfad bis Steinholz...

Oder eben links über Pforzen-über die Brücke, dann sofort links den Fußweg an der Wertach lang bis zur Hammerschmiede. Dann den Berg hoch bis Oggenried. Links die Straße (72km/h ;-)) runter nach Irsee. Dann den Berg hoch und die erste Straße wieder links bis zum Schotterweg. Dann wieder runter...B16 bis Mülldeponie. Dann rechts den Waldpfad hoch. In Irsee ganz rauf bis zum Sportplatz - Weiter Radarstation an der Oberbeurer Steige, grade über die Straße und immer dem Pfad mit dem blauen X (Allgäuer Weitwanderweg oder so ähnlich folgen) Bis zur Bergmangalpe (Dort ein Bierchen) und dann vor der ALpe den Weg Richtung Aitrang/Wenglingen. In einer Rechtskurve geradeaus den Wurzeltrail runter. Unten dann nach links. Dann trefft ihr auf die Straße an den -Elbsee. Dort in Richtung biessenhofen _ Heubrücke - Mooshütte .... Rest bekannt...

Viel Spaß


----------



## [email protected] (16. Oktober 2006)

Den schmalen Weg bis nach Neugablonz habe letztens auch durch zufalll gefunden ! Macht schon ziemlich spass. Aber das der noch weiter geht hab ich nicht gewusst. Muss ich demnächst ausprobieren sobald mein Bike fertig ist.Bei denm Dirtpark war ich auch schonmal.... nette Jungs aber der Park is ja mal ultraheftig ^^ 

Danke für die Wegbeschreibung...


----------



## Schleimes (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Treffnix. Sag Bescheid, wenn dein Bike wieder klar ist. Dann zeig ich dir noch ein paar "Geheimtipps".

Kennst du die Gegend Bärensee/Bachtelsee/mooshütte? Da versteckt sich einiges im Wald ;-)

Lemmi


----------



## [email protected] (17. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
Klaro gerne ! Bin jetzt aber nicht so der Tourenfahrer max 50 km.Sobald mein Super Fun Freeride Bike ( So nenn ich es jetzt einfach ^^) Hardtail fertig is kömma das gern mal machen .War ja schon ziehmlich von der Strecke KF - Neugablonz begeistert.


----------



## Schleimes (17. Oktober 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi,
> Klaro gerne ! Bin jetzt aber nicht so der Tourenfahrer max 50 km.Sobald mein Super Fun Freeride Bike ( So nenn ich es jetzt einfach ^^) Hardtail fertig is kömma das gern mal machen .War ja schon ziehmlich von der Strecke KF - Neugablonz begeistert.



Ich sach ja, die Strecke kann man beliebig ausbauen. Zur Not geht es halt 2 mal um KF. Ansonsten ist es so eine 25-30km Strecke, die man auch bei Regen fahren kann, weil man nie viel weiter als 5km von KF weg ist. Also keine Sorge, wegen der Entfernung. Hab mich dieses Jahr schon Langstreckenmässig (längste Tour 145km ausgetobt) 

Lemmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. Oktober 2006)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt    145 km ??? Hammer


----------



## [email protected] (17. Oktober 2006)

Also am Bärensee kenn ich jetzt nur die DH Abfahrt die direkt am Staudamm endet.

Das "wird" mein neues FUNbike...
wahrscheinlich nicht so ganz tourentauglich .....hehe


----------



## Schleimes (17. Oktober 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Also am Bärensee kenn ich jetzt nur die DH Abfahrt die direkt am Staudamm endet.
> 
> Das "wird" mein neues FUNbike...
> wahrscheinlich nicht so ganz tourentauglich .....hehe



Müssen unbedingt mal gemeinsam fahren. Wollte mir das gleiche Bike auch schon holen. Hab dann aber doch nochmals überlegt, ob ich das auch nutze. Fahre derzeit ein Cube AMS Pro und ein GT Hardtail. Dein Bike schreit förmlich nach dem Waldpfad in Irsee ;-), den wir zweimal fahren und Räder tauschen ... (Hoffe du leihst es mir)

Wo kaufst du ein? Bekomme beim Cubehändler in Wildpoldsried ein bisserl Rabatt.

lg
Lemmi


----------



## [email protected] (17. Oktober 2006)

Jo klaro tausch ich mal mit dir ....absolut kein thema !
Bei dem in Wildpoldsried war ich erst neulich vor ca. 6 Tagen das erste mal aber da war die Hölle los ....hab mich bissl umgeschaut und bin wieder gegangen. Ich fand den Laden durchschnittlich.Weiß aber nicht ob und wieviel Teile er auf Lager hat.Bin oft wegen kleinigkeiten beim Bikers-dreams in KF. Demnächst wenn der Steuersatz kommt für mein Circus lass ich ihn dort einpressen...

Bin sehr gespannt wie sich mein Cube fahren lässt hab keine ahnung ...

mfg Stefan


----------



## Schleimes (18. Oktober 2006)

Super, dann bastel mal hin ;-)

In Wildpoldsried ist grad Schlußverkauf. Mein Kumpel hat sich dort ein AMS Pro 2006 statt für 2400 für 1300 Euro geholt. Deshalb ist da so die Hölle los ;-)

Beim Sascha biste auch gut aufgehoben. Steuersatz hab ich mir auch erst neulich nen neuen reinmachen lassen. Merkt man 

Lemmi


----------



## ritschi (19. Oktober 2006)

Schleimes schrieb:


> Hallo Treffnix. Sag Bescheid, wenn dein Bike wieder klar ist. Dann zeig ich dir noch ein paar "Geheimtipps".
> 
> Kennst du die Gegend Bärensee/Bachtelsee/mooshütte? Da versteckt sich einiges im Wald ;-)
> 
> Lemmi



Ja, mich würde dann auch mal interessieren was sich da noch so in dem Wald versteckt. Meist traue ich mich von den Wegen drum herum nicht runter 

Ciao,
            Richard


----------



## [email protected] (19. Oktober 2006)

Dein post is zwar nicht an mich aber is doch toll wenn sich da noch jemand anschliessen will.Je mehr desto besser....!

Hoffentlich kommt mein Steuersatz bald dann kanns losgehen.

Macht aber nicht so wild bitte weil ich kein tourenprofi bin ^^

Mfg


----------



## Schleimes (19. Oktober 2006)

ritschi schrieb:


> Ja, mich würde dann auch mal interessieren was sich da noch so in dem Wald versteckt. Meist traue ich mich von den Wegen drum herum nicht runter
> 
> Ciao,
> Richard



Hab erstmal schauen müssen, wer du bist ;-) Als ich dann dein Bike gelesen hab war mir es klar. Werde meine Nachbarin mitnehmen. Die ist da draußen Tourenmässig daheim. Ansonsten muß ich dieses Wocheende leider schaffen. Heute hat mich ein Virus gepackt, ich sitz mehr am Klo und lieg im Bett, so daß ich morgen wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht gesund bin. Montag nachmittag, wenn du Zeit hast?

Gruß Jürgen L.


----------



## Schleimes (22. Oktober 2006)

Schleimes schrieb:


> Montag nachmittag, wenn du Zeit hast?
> 
> Gruß Jürgen L.



Hab mir heute früh frei genommen. Fahre so in 45 Minuten los. Wer also mitfahren will soll noch schnell Bescheid sagen 0170/7543677

Kleine Tour über Irsee zur Bergmangalpe. Dort Brotzeit und über den Elbsee, Mooshütte wieder heim.


----------



## [email protected] (22. Oktober 2006)

bin noch nicht fertig !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schleimes (22. Oktober 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> bin noch nicht fertig !!!



ich dafür umso mehr  Auf der Bergmangalpe nen fetten Leberkäs mit Kartoffelsalat und ne Russenmaß dazu. Als Nachtisch ne Sahnetorte mit Kaffee. Die Rückfahrt mit ner netten Blondine gemacht. 

Richard, hab dich leider zu spät am Trimmpfad gesehen, sonst hätt ich kurz gehalten, aber die Zeit war auch knapp. Die Dani mußte noch zurück nach Unterthingau.

[email protected], es waren 48 lockere Kilometer mit 30 Prozent Trailanteilen 10 Prozetn Straße, der Rest Waldwege und Schotterpisten. Genial.


----------



## [email protected] (22. Oktober 2006)

HUUUHUUUUUUUUUUUU !!! Mensch man haut sich ja auch nicht den Pansen voll beim biken ^^ hehe

Sooooo mein Bike is nun fertig aber NICHT das Cube sondern mit Fullyrahmen ...Bin das Cube gefahren und war sehr entäuscht .... Das ding kann man einfach schlecht mit ner 15 cm Gabel lenken... 

Is ja egal ! Das nächte mal bin ich dabei !     0176 24618037 sms reicht auch


----------



## Schleimes (22. Oktober 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> HUUUHUUUUUUUUUUUU !!! Mensch man haut sich ja auch nicht den Pansen voll beim biken ^^ hehe
> 
> Sooooo mein Bike is nun fertig aber NICHT das Cube sondern mit Fullyrahmen ...Bin das Cube gefahren und war sehr entäuscht .... Das ding kann man einfach schlecht mit ner 15 cm Gabel lenken...
> 
> Is ja egal ! Das nächte mal bin ich dabei !     0176 24618037 sms reicht auch




Kannst du zeitlich unter der Woche auch, oder mußt du da arbeiten? Werde morgen nachmittag evtl. ne Runde drehen.

Das mit der Gabel ist natürlich Mist. Man hat ja nicht etliche Gabeln im Keller liegen zum testen. Kannst du deine retour geben?


----------



## [email protected] (22. Oktober 2006)

Also ich muss fast immer durchgehend von Mo - Sa arbeiten .D.h. ab und zu hab ich am Sa auch frei. Wenn dann meistens Sonntag oder wir machen mal ne Nachttour(wollt i scho immer mal machen ) am Sa abend. Aber ich fahr ab und zu nach der Arbeit auch n bissl durch die Gegend . Meine Abendrunde is von Hirschzell -Bärensee- Bissenhofen- und hinterm Bahngleis wieder heim. 

Zur Gabel: Nein, hab ich gebraucht gekauft. Habe sich jetzt aber in mein Fully eingebaut und bin begeistert. Jetzt können Trails kommen ^^

bis denne ....


----------



## Schleimes (23. Oktober 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ... Wenn dann meistens Sonntag oder wir machen mal ne Nachttour(wollt i scho immer mal machen ) am Sa abend. Aber ich fahr ab und zu nach der Arbeit auch n bissl durch die Gegend .
> bis denne ....



Hmm Nachttour, muß ich erstmal sehen. Heute geht meine neue Lampe in Versand. http://www.zweibrueder.com/produkte/stabundtaschenlampen/53731298340ac6304/index.html die soll einen Fußballplatz ausleuchten können. Ich kenne den Vorgänger und der ist schon nicht schlecht. Aber Nachts macht es ehrlich nicht so 'nen Spaß (persönlicher Eindruck).

Lemmi


----------



## --nobbi-- (23. Oktober 2006)

Schleimes schrieb:


> ich dafür umso mehr  Auf der Bergmangalpe ...
> 
> 
> [email protected], es waren 48 lockere Kilometer mit 30 Prozent Trailanteilen 10 Prozetn Straße, der Rest Waldwege und Schotterpisten. Genial.



Hallo Schleimes,

die Runde hört sich ja nett an, kannst mir mal eine Wegbeschreibung zukommen lassen?

Grüsse,

Nobbi


----------



## Schleimes (23. Oktober 2006)

--nobbi-- schrieb:


> Hallo Schleimes,
> 
> die Runde hört sich ja nett an, kannst mir mal eine Wegbeschreibung zukommen lassen?
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe, daß das Bildchen mitreinkommt. Habe hier schon lange keines mehr hochgeladen... 


Scheiß, das Bild ist zu groß. Hast du ne Kompaßkarte von Kaufbeuren?

Aber ich beschreib mal die Tour:

Los geht es am Trimmpfadparkplatz.

Du fährst am Wasserbecken vorbei, bleibst unten und fährst Richtung Treppe vom Trimpfad. Dort Gableung - den rechten Weg nehmen. Kommst dann an eine Kreuzung, dort rechts runter zur Mülldeponie. Ganz unten links abbiegen. Nach ca. 100 Metern nach rechts und die erste Möglichkeit wieder rechts abbiegen. Dann siehst du schon die Wegmarkierungen. Ist ein grünes Dreieck mit zwei Punkten drin. Ist alle wichtigen Wegabzweige bis Irsee an Bäumen usw. angebracht. Ziel ist es, den Pfad ohne abzusteigen zu bezwingen ;-)

Oben in Irsee kommst du am ersten Haus aus dem Wald raus. Fahr ca. 10 Meter in Richtung Ort und biege die 1 Straße links ab. (Wegweiser zu einer Schreinerei) Immer bergan fahren, bis du wieder aus dem Ort raus kommst. Das letzte Haus ist von einem Restaurateur (Werbeschild). Am Ortsende von Irsee biegst du links ab in Richtung Kemnat. Es kommt ein asphaltierter Abzweig nach rechts (180 Grad). Den fährst du noch hoch. Dann sollte dein Höhenmeter 820 HM anzeigen. Dem Feldweg folgst du, durch eine kleine Senke (vorsicht Loch in der unübersichtlichsten Stelle in der Fahrbahn). Nach der Senke biegst du links ab. Den nächsten Feldweg rechts auf ein einsamen Bauernhof zu. Vor dem Hof links und immer auf dem Weg bleiben. Dieser ist mit blauen Kreuzen markiert. Du kommst dann automatisch oben an der Oberbeurer Steige raus (Hundplatz, ehemals Schießstand der Budneswehr). Dort überquerst du die Straße nach Obergünzburg und fährst gleich wieder in den Wald rein. Dort folgst du immer den blauen Kreuzen. Wenn du mal nach 100 Metern keine blaue Markierung mehr siehst, biste falsch. (Landest oft in einem Tobel - Sackgassen). Nach 1,5 km wird der Wald- und Feldweg nach einem Linksknick wieder zum Trail (Da ist die Markierung auf einem großen Stein auf der Erde angebracht). Erkennen tust du den Weg an den Pferdespuren. Dem folgst du und landest dann automatisch an der Wenglinger Steige. (Einmal geht der Weg über ne Wiese. In 100 Metern erkennst du ihn wieder) Da kurz rechts hoch (ca. 50 Meter) und dann links den Wegweisern Richtung Bergmangalpe folgen. 

Rückweg ist gleich. Kannst aber auch zig Alternativen einbauen. So kannst du um die Alpe rumfahren (kurz vor der Alpe geht ein Feldweg rechts hoch zu einem Sendemasten). Dieser Weg wird wieder zum Wurzeltrail.... oder am Rückweg biegst du nach dem Pferdeweg nach rechts ab und schießt nach Oberbeuren runter... usw...

Viel Spaß... ich versuch dir die Karte mit eingezeichnetem Weg als PM zu mailen. Ich hab leider keinen Webspace, wo ich sie unterbringen könnte.


----------



## ritschi (23. Oktober 2006)

Schleimes schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, daß das Bildchen mitreinkommt. Habe hier schon lange keines mehr hochgeladen...
> 
> 
> Scheiß, das Bild ist zu groß. Hast du ne Kompaßkarte von Kaufbeuren?
> ...




Hi, bei Bedarf einfach mir als eMail schicken. Ich habe Webspace ohne Ende. Sollte es daran scheitern


----------



## [email protected] (24. Oktober 2006)

Schleimes schrieb:


> Los geht es am Trimmpfadparkplatz.
> 
> Du fährst am Wasserbecken vorbei, bleibst unten und fährst Richtung Treppe vom Trimpfad. Dort Gableung - den rechten Weg nehmen. Kommst dann an eine Kreuzung, dort rechts runter zur Mülldeponie. Ganz unten links abbiegen. Nach ca. 100 Metern nach rechts und die erste Möglichkeit wieder rechts abbiegen. Dann siehst du schon die Wegmarkierungen. Ist ein grünes Dreieck mit zwei Punkten drin. Ist alle wichtigen Wegabzweige bis Irsee an Bäumen usw. angebracht. Ziel ist es, den Pfad ohne abzusteigen zu bezwingen ;-)
> 
> .



Hi,

Bin den Weg bis nach Irsee gefahren ! Mega Geil !In Irsee konnt ich mich allerdings nicht mehr an dein Text erinnern...  Hatte kurzfristig Feierabend und musste da unbedingt hin.hehe...

Aber das möcht ich sehen wie du da den Weg ohne 1x abzusteigen bezwingst ^^ Gut , bei mir wars jetzt auch Nass und matschig.....

Is das der einzigste Singletrail in der tour oder kommt da noch mehr ?

Der Typ vom Schnurlosladen in Kf würd auch mal gern mitfahren. 

Kennst Du zufällig die Tour die am Lech entlang gehen soll? 

Mfg Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schleimes (24. Oktober 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Aber das möcht ich sehen wie du da den Weg ohne 1x abzusteigen bezwingst ^^ Gut , bei mir wars jetzt auch Nass und matschig.....
> ...




Ich sach ja, das Ziel ist es den Trail ohne abzusteigen zu fahren. Ich schaff es inzwischen fast. Die steile Rampe mit der Treppe am Anfang mach mir noch Probleme. Aber du hast schon recht. Wenns nass ist, geht da nix.

Ob da noch mehr kommt? ;-) Lass dich überaschen. (ja, ein wenig kommt da schon noch). Warum rufst net an? Hatte heute frei und trödelte nur rum...

Ne, am Lech bin ich noch nie gefahren. Bzw. wo am Lech meinst du? Der Weg zur Kenzenhütte geht auch einem Lech entlang ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (24. Oktober 2006)

Schleimes schrieb:


> Warum rufst net an?




Ging alles sehr schnell. Heim von der Arbeit. Und zack aufs bike. ^^

Das mitm Lech weiss ich auch net. Hab da mal was gehört von ner tollen Strecke direkt am Lech aber mehr weiss ich auch nicht.

Was hast Du für Reifen drauf und welche grösse bei solchen touren?

Mfg


----------



## Schleimes (24. Oktober 2006)

ich fahr derzeit nen Nobby Nic hinten 2,4 Zoll und vorn nen little Albert. Der Nobby Nic begeistert mich total.

Lemmi


----------



## [email protected] (27. Oktober 2006)

Huhu,

Habe Morgen frei und wenn der Abend net so stressig wird könnt ma doch a runde drehen oder ?

Mfg Stefan


----------



## Schleimes (27. Oktober 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> Habe Morgen frei und wenn der Abend net so stressig wird könnt ma doch a runde drehen oder ?
> 
> Mfg Stefan




Gerne, ruf mich einfach ne Stunde vorher an. Hab heute schon die Runde gefahren, weil ich ne neue Regenjacke testen wollte. Morgen gerne wieder.

Denke, daß ich heut daheim bleib. Morgen ab 11:00 wär ok? Wo wohnst du?

Wer noch mit will, soll ebenfalls anrufen. Fahren die Tour KF-Neugablonz-Pforzen-Irsee-Bergmangalpe-Aitrang-...

0170/7543677


----------



## Schleimes (28. Oktober 2006)

War ne nette Tour heute. Sollten mal alle hier aus dem Forum mitfahren. Wird es bestimmt witzig auf der Bergmangalpe ;-)

Schönes Wochenende noch...

Lemmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (28. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

Alle hier aus dem Forum ? 77200 Leute? hehe das wird lustich......

Müssen mal die Lechtour fahren.....

Mfg


----------



## Schleimes (28. Oktober 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Müssen mal die Lechtour fahren.....
> 
> Mfg



...wenn du den Weg findest ;-) 

Bin jetzt erstmal auf der Party.


----------



## [email protected] (29. Oktober 2006)

Ich kenn den Weg nicht aber der Helmut vom Schnurlosladen ...

Is aber ne ca 80 km tour was er mal gemeint hat ^^

Na ja mal gucke was sich so ergibt..

Bis denne...

Stefan


----------



## Schleimes (29. Oktober 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich kenn den Weg nicht aber der Helmut vom Schnurlosladen ...
> 
> Is aber ne ca 80 km tour was er mal gemeint hat ^^
> 
> ...



Wird dann wohl dieses Jahr nix mehr. Schnee soll kommen...

Wer hat heute Lust ne Matschrunde mitzufahren? Evtl. so gegen 13:00 Uhr...

Regenklamotten sind Pflicht ;-)


----------



## Lapp (29. Oktober 2006)

Schleimes schrieb:


> Wird dann wohl dieses Jahr nix mehr. Schnee soll kommen...
> 
> Wer hat heute Lust ne Matschrunde mitzufahren? Evtl. so gegen 13:00 Uhr...
> 
> Regenklamotten sind Pflicht ;-)



Servus
Ich komme aus Germaringen, ne Matschrunde währe klasse.
Wo gehts los und wo fährst Du hin?
Gruß


----------



## Schleimes (29. Oktober 2006)

Lapp schrieb:


> Servus
> Ich komme aus Germaringen, ne Matschrunde währe klasse.
> Wo gehts los und wo fährst Du hin?
> Gruß



Hihi, Lapp. Du musst Brägel sein  (Du hast den Namen doch aus der Tour, oder?)

Wohin ist mir egal. Ich wohne in Kaufbeuren am Leinauer Hang. Wir können uns treffen oder ich komm zu dir oder umgekehrt. Ruf einfach kurz an 0170/7543677.

Was ist mir Richard, Stefan und anderen?


----------



## Lapp (29. Oktober 2006)

Schleimes schrieb:


> Hihi, Lapp. Du musst Brägel sein  (Du hast den Namen doch aus der Tour, oder?)
> 
> Wohin ist mir egal. Ich wohne in Kaufbeuren am Leinauer Hang. Wir können uns treffen oder ich komm zu dir oder umgekehrt. Ruf einfach kurz an 0170/7543677.
> 
> Was ist mir Richard, Stefan und anderen?



Melde mich gleich bei Dir.


----------



## Schleimes (29. Oktober 2006)

Lapp schrieb:


> Melde mich gleich bei Dir.



Also, für alle, die mit wollen. Wir haben fix um 13:00 Uhr beim Dehner am Kreisverkehr ausgemacht. Wer also mit will, einfach da sein. Wir fahren bei jedem Wetter. Denke wird so ne Tour von ca. 2 Stunden werden. Ihr seid also zum Kaffee oder zur Lindenstraße wieder daheim.

Bis gleich

Lemmi und Klaus (Lapp)


----------



## [email protected] (29. Oktober 2006)

Ich komme auch mit  ^^ !


----------



## Schleimes (29. Oktober 2006)

War ne witzige Tour heute. Ab Donnerstag Regen mit Schnee. Wer ist dabei ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. Oktober 2006)

Also langsam aber sicher bekomm ich Oberschenkel wie n Mammut ^^ Ich merk das beim Treppensteigen in dem ich anstatt 1 Stufe 1 1/2 Stufen nehmen will ^^   

Ne is schon ganz witzig in ner truppe zu fahren ....#

Sollte mich evtl. auch nach solchen komischen Plastikschutzblechen umschauen... Mir is heut die ganze Zeit dreck in die Fresse und in die Augen ... 

Ansonsten bin ich selbstversändlich dabei wenn ich nicht grad arbeiten muss... 



Mfg


----------



## Schleimes (29. Oktober 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sollte mich evtl. auch nach solchen komischen Plastikschutzblechen umschauen... Mir is heut die ganze Zeit dreck in die Fresse und in die Augen ...
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich selbstversändlich dabei wenn ich nicht grad arbeiten muss...
> 
> ...



Die Teile sind von SKS und zumindest das hintere ist ohne Probleme zu montieren. Beim vorderen mußt du schauen, ob es dran passt. Hängt von der Gabel ab. http://www.sks-germany.com/de/stage.php?mod=checkup&area=5

Ab dienstag kann ich wieder fahren. Hab Dienstag und Mittwoch frei.


----------



## ritschi (30. Oktober 2006)

Schleimes schrieb:


> War ne witzige Tour heute. Ab Donnerstag Regen mit Schnee. Wer ist dabei ;-)



Hi.

Konnte leider nicht mit. War mit dem Geländewagen auf Orientierungsfahrt im Allgäu unterwegs... kann das Roadbook inzwischen auswendig 

Für die nächste Tour bitte SMS. Bin dann, sofern das die Arbeit zulässt, dabei.

Ciao,
Richard


----------



## [email protected] (30. Oktober 2006)

Hi ritschi....

Wie Geländewagen Orientierungsfahrt???

So wie bei der BW ?? 

Mfg


----------



## Schleimes (30. Oktober 2006)

ritschi schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Konnte leider nicht mit. War mit dem Geländewagen auf Orientierungsfahrt im Allgäu unterwegs... kann das Roadbook inzwischen auswendig
> 
> ...



ok, SMS kommt. Aber kann jetzt schon sagen, daß ich am Dienstag, also gleich ne Tour mache. Evtl. Sogar zwei. Will mal in der Nacht fahren. Neue Lampe testen  

War gerade bei http://www.eoft.de/ , die sind total verrückt.  Schaut euch die Vorschau an.... puuuhhh


----------



## ritschi (31. Oktober 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi ritschi....
> 
> Wie Geländewagen Orientierungsfahrt???
> 
> ...



So ähnlich. Zuerst als Wertungsprüfung einen aufgeschütteten Kieshaufenparkur durchfahren, dann nach Roadbook den Weg suchen, wieder Wertungsprüfung "einparken", diverse Fragen beantworten (wieviele Holzpfähle siehst du links) und dann noch so schnell wie möglich ins Ziel 
Mit dem MTB würde ich einige der Wege nicht mehr fahren. Bis über die Nabe im Schlam stecken ist nicht gut.

-> "Allgäuer Wühlmäuse" e.V. Geländewagenverein

Ciao,
Richard


----------



## Schleimes (31. Oktober 2006)

Schleimes schrieb:


> ok, SMS kommt. Aber kann jetzt schon sagen, daß ich am Dienstag, ...




Start um 14:00 Uhr in Kaufbeuren, Liegnitzer Straße 21. Kleine Runde mit Einkehrschwung auf der Bergmangalpe. Werden ca. 15:15 - 15:30 Uhr dort sein, falls jemand von dort aus mit will....


----------



## [email protected] (31. Oktober 2006)

@ ritschi 

Cool 

@ Lemmi 

Mach mer halt mal n kleinen Nightride ^^. Hab ne Lampe im Dachboden gefunden und mit Kabelbindern befestigt . Hält prima....

Wollt die Lampe auch nur kurz testen gestern abend aber daraus is n kleiner Bärenseetrip geworden . Bissenhofen am Bahngleis zurück  und hätt mir fast einen eingeschissen ^^War schon 11 Uhr 


mfg Stefan


----------



## Schleimes (31. Oktober 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @ Lemmi
> 
> Mach mer halt mal n kleinen Nightride ^^. Hab ne Lampe im Dachboden gefunden und mit Kabelbindern befestigt . Hält prima....
> 
> mfg Stefan



Scheiß, hab die Mail erst grad gelesen. Hab soeben den Ranzen voll gehaut  und dazu noch nen lecker Rose getrunken. Bin nicht fähig zum biken. Werd evtl. nen ganz kurzen Trip in die Stadt machen  Aber wie schauts morgen aus? So ne kleine Schneetour?

Klaus, Norbert, Richard...seid ihr dabei?

Der erste, der Lust und Zeit hat, bestimmt den Startpunkt/Treffpunkt. Bitte nicht vor 10:00 Uhr morgens....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapp (1. November 2006)

Schleimes schrieb:


> Scheiß, hab die Mail erst grad gelesen. Hab soeben den Ranzen voll gehaut  und dazu noch nen lecker Rose getrunken. Bin nicht fähig zum biken. Werd evtl. nen ganz kurzen Trip in die Stadt machen  Aber wie schauts morgen aus? So ne kleine Schneetour?
> 
> Klaus, Norbert, Richard...seid ihr dabei?
> 
> Der erste, der Lust und Zeit hat, bestimmt den Startpunkt/Treffpunkt. Bitte nicht vor 10:00 Uhr morgens....



Mein Dämpfer hat am Sonntag den Geist aufgegeben und steht in der Werkstatt, sorry wird wohl nichts. 

Trotzdem viel Spaß
Klaus


----------



## Schleimes (1. November 2006)

Lapp schrieb:


> Mein Dämpfer hat am Sonntag den Geist aufgegeben und steht in der Werkstatt, sorry wird wohl nichts.
> 
> Trotzdem viel Spaß
> Klaus



War die Tour zu hart, oder ich zu schwer? 

Lemmi


----------



## Lapp (1. November 2006)

Schleimes schrieb:


> War die Tour zu hart, oder ich zu schwer?
> 
> Lemmi



AHA, stimmt ja DU bist mein RADEL ja gefahren.
Bist DU bereit zu zahlen? 

Ne, der Tracktions Mode geht nicht mehr.


----------



## Schleimes (1. November 2006)

Lapp schrieb:


> Ne, der Tracktions Mode geht nicht mehr.




Was ist daß denn?  Was hattest du für nen Dämpfer drin?


----------



## [email protected] (1. November 2006)

Hab gestern einen von der Bike - crew - KF kennengelernt .

Falls jemand von euch lust hat auch n bissl zu dirtn kann sich ja melden . Bin auch n Anfänger in der hinsicht. Der fährt auf jeden Fall öfters mal nach München in ne dirthalle und werd mich dort mal bissi umgucken.Mal schaun obs mir taugt ^^

Mfg


----------



## Schleimes (1. November 2006)

Komm grad von einem Nachttrip im Schnee zurück. Genial. Ja, in Irsee oben schneit es wie wild. War gut.

Stefan, war gerade bei dir (17:40h), aber dein Kopf kommt wohl immer noch nicht vom Sofa hoch. Hatte noch ein bisserl Lust um den Bärensee zu fahren.

Lemmi

PS: Dirt ist nicht meins. bin ich zu ungeschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (1. November 2006)

Uiii ...haben uns wahrscheinlich ganz knapp verpasst ! War noch bei meiner Schwester.

Is aber auch n scheiss kalter Wind gegengen ! Buhhh.....^^


edit:
Wie is die Lampe ???


----------



## Schleimes (1. November 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Uiii ...haben uns wahrscheinlich ganz knapp verpasst ! War noch bei meiner Schwester.
> 
> Is aber auch n scheiss kalter Wind gegengen ! Buhhh.....^^
> 
> ...



gibt keinen kalten Wind, nur scheiß Klamotten. Hab mich warm eingepackt mit Buff am Kopf und so. War schön.

Lampe ist so lala. Wenn man steht bring ich den Wald schön hell, aber wenn man in Bewegung ist, ist es ein bisserl wenig Licht. Macht aber nix. Spaßfaktor steigt


----------



## [email protected] (1. November 2006)

Was is Buff?


----------



## Schleimes (1. November 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Was is Buff?



http://www.buff.de/dbcTrade/premium/v41/index.php?dbc=6ed893e1e622b18fd48ae595965c2e9f


----------



## [email protected] (1. November 2006)

Ahaa... hab mir auch eins bestellt. Sind bestimmt ganz gut.Auch beim Snowboarden usw.


----------



## Schleimes (1. November 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ahaa... hab mir auch eins bestellt. Sind bestimmt ganz gut.Auch beim Snowboarden usw.



Bekommst du bei Sport Hoffmann in Gablonz. Musst nicht bestellen. Die gibt es mit Fließ oder in dünn. Die dünnen reichen aus. Passen super unter den Helm.

Lemmi

So sah es heut, gegen 17:00 Uhr zwischen Irsee und Oberbeuren aus...


----------



## Schleimes (3. November 2006)

Stefan, wolltest du kochen? Kann mit der Handynummer nix anfangen. Kommt eine 190er Nummer übermittelt? Bin arbeiten. ...oder irgendjemand anders hier? ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (3. November 2006)

Häää ? 0190  ´er Nummer ????

Wat geht jetz ab ?

Jo wollte Dich fragen ob Du lust hättest evtl. mal was leckeres zu kochen weil Du ja sagtest das dass n Hobby von dir is^^

meine Handynummer : 0176 24618037
 komisch komisch.....

Aber falls Du nur für Dich allein kochst is das auch kein Ding^^

Mfg Stefan


----------



## Schleimes (4. November 2006)

Fahr in Kürze auf nen kleinen Nachtausflug. Will wer mit. Jetzt ist es 17:00 Uhr. Bin in 20 Minuten fertig. Falls wer mit will, bitte kurz anrufen, dann kann ich auch warten.

0170/7543677

Dachte so an den Irseer Waldpfad und oben über Radarstation, Oberbeuren wieder heim. Wird so 90 Minuten werden...

Lampe ist Pflicht


----------



## [email protected] (4. November 2006)

Bin leider jetzt erst aus der arbeit gekommen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schleimes (4. November 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Bin leider jetzt erst aus der arbeit gekommen .....



War eh nicht so prickelnd. Hab mich total verfahren im Irseer Wald. Der Trail war zu schmierig/gefährlich bei Nacht. Bin auf nem Weg gefahren, der mich leider einmal im Kreis geführt hat... Muß wohl bei der Lampenwahl doch noch mal eins draufsatteln...

http://www.lupine-lights.com/index.php?lang=de


----------



## [email protected] (4. November 2006)

Uiii ...

und was für eine kaufst Du dir da?


----------



## Schleimes (4. November 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Uiii ...
> 
> und was für eine kaufst Du dir da?



im Moment noch keine. Muß da sehr lang überlegen. 400  aufwärts ist kein Pappenstiel. Aber evtl. kauft der Ritschi zuerst, dann werd ich mal testen. Haben erst am Donnerstag wieder über das Thema gesprochen. 

PS: Kochen können wir schon mal machen. Muß aber Lust und Laune dazu haben. Derzeit fühl ich mich irgendwie zu fett für ein üppiges Mahl ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (4. November 2006)

400 â¬ ???? Wow ..... 

Muss ja ner Xenonleuchte konkurrenz machen ?

Dann testet ihr mal schÃ¶n und ich begutachte dann ^^


----------



## [email protected] (5. November 2006)

Heut hat meine Hinterradbremse schlapp gemacht als ich nur zu nem bekannten geradelt bin....Muss ich mal beim Sascha vorbeigurken....

Kenn mich mit Scheibenbremsen net so aus ...


----------



## Schleimes (5. November 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Heut hat meine Hinterradbremse schlapp gemacht als ich nur zu nem bekannten geradelt bin....Muss ich mal beim Sascha vorbeigurken....
> 
> Kenn mich mit Scheibenbremsen net so aus ...



Hätteste angerufen, wär ich am Rückweg noch bei dir vorbeigefahren. Ein bisserl Plan hätt ich gehabt. Meist sind es die Beläge die weg sind.


----------



## [email protected] (5. November 2006)

Beläge sind gut ... War deswegen schon 1x beim Sascha aber er bringts einfach nicht fertig sie zu richten ....Zieht irgendwo Luft schätz ich mal schwer


----------



## [email protected] (8. November 2006)

Wer hat heut abend oder Nachmittag lust auf n kleinen trip ? 

Mfg Stefan


----------



## Schleimes (8. November 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wer hat heut abend oder Nachmittag lust auf n kleinen trip ?
> 
> Mfg Stefan



ich! Bin gerade erst aufgestanden vom Nachtdienst. Wollte noch nach MOD fahren. Danach. Wird wohl gegen 15:00 Uhr sein. Evtl. ein Bierchen auf der Bergmangalpe und dann als Nachttour zurück?

01707543677 oder 101347

Bin später aus MOD gekommen. Fahr heute nicht mehr mit. Konnte dich den ganzen Tag net telefonisch erreichen. Handy kaputt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schleimes (8. November 2006)

Treffpunkt am Donnerstag 09.11.2006 um 15:15 Uhr in Kaufbeuren, Am Forettle 7a bei Krist läuten.

Kleine gemütliche Runde. Neue Trails werden gern genommen. 

Treffnix und Lemmi


----------



## [email protected] (9. November 2006)

Jo klar und bei mir oben gibts dann auch nen Kaffe wer einen mag für 5  die Tasse. 
Seht das einfach als Sponsorengeld  

Neulich is mir ne ganze Truppe von Bikern in Kaufbeuren entgegen gekommen. Ich glaub 6 oder 7 Leute. War schon bissl dämmrig und jeder hatte Licht am Bike .

Falls sich da jemand angesprochen fühlt bitte melden . Würd da auch mal gern mitfahren .

Mfg


----------



## Mateis (10. November 2006)

Hi leute ich komm aus Dösingen und wollte ma fragen was ihr so für Touren und wo es so Strecken gibt mit Sprüngen. 
thx


----------



## Mateis (10. November 2006)

ich komm aus Dösingen und wollte mal wissen was hier so geht


----------



## Schleimes (10. November 2006)

Mateis schrieb:


> ich komm aus Dösingen und wollte mal wissen was hier so geht



Geh'n tut hier gar nix. Wir fahren ;-)

Ansonsten lies einfach mal den Strang zurück. Dann findest du ein paar gute Touren und auch Telefonnummern, Treffpunkte usw. Bist gern eingeladen die Toruen mitzufahren. Freun uns immer über neue Leute, die auch Touren wissen.

Sprünge biste beim Treffnix aufgehoben... 

lg

Lemmi


----------



## Reggaegandalf (10. November 2006)

Hi leude, 
ich komm aus Dösingen und würde gerne wissen wo ich freeride strecken finde oder wo man halt gut fahren kann. So wie in Gablonz am Trümmerplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. November 2006)

Lemmi und ich fahren eigentlich ganz normale touren wie wir grad lust haben und wie wir grad körperlich beinand sind  

Wenn du / ihr mal bock auf was härteres habt kömma nächste Saison gerne nach Oberammergau oder in Hindelang in Bikepark gehen. Aber nur mit Protektorjacke usw...

@ Reggagandalf 

Was verstehst Du unter Freeridestrecken ??Das am Trümmerplatz is nur für die Kiddis dort.


----------



## Reggaegandalf (11. November 2006)

ja ich meinte ja was größeres wie des in gablonz. Da hinter dem Freibad ist auch noch so eine strecke die größer ist wie die im trümmerfeld. wie alt seit ihr eig.?


----------



## Schleimes (11. November 2006)

Reggaegandalf schrieb:


> ja ich meinte ja was größeres wie des in gablonz. Da hinter dem Freibad ist auch noch so eine strecke die größer ist wie die im trümmerfeld. wie alt seit ihr eig.?



Hinter Freibad ist Privatbesitz vom Fabi und seinen Kumpels. http://mitglied.lycos.de/fmarkthaler/ kannst du nachlesen, was die Jungs erlauben/mögen und was nicht. Das ist der größte Bikepark in KF und Umgebung.

Trails gibt es in KF jede Menge. Lies einfach die Postings von weiter vorn. Da hab ich die schon mal beschrieben.

Zu unserem Alter:

Der Treffnix ist 26
Lemmi ist 43
Der Lapp ist gefühlte 35-40
Der Ritschie ist um die 30
Mehr kenne ich nicht persönlich.
Alter spielt keine Rolle. Lust und Laune am biken stehen im Vordergrund. Ich geh nicht so gern in die Bikeparks, weil ich es nicht kann (bin ja auch der Boardopa ;-) )

So das wars erstmal.

Wie ihr gesehen habt, kündigen wir unsere Touren immer kurzfristig an. Dann einfach die Handynummer wählen und wir machen  Treffpunkt aus. So könnt ihr es auch Handhaben. Schreibt einfach nen Treffpunkt rein und wann es los geht. Dann meldet sich oft jemand. 

Bis dann

Lemmi


----------



## Lapp (11. November 2006)

Schleimes schrieb:


> Hinter Freibad ist Privatbesitz vom Fabi und seinen Kumpels. http://mitglied.lycos.de/fmarkthaler/ kannst du nachlesen, was die Jungs erlauben/mögen und was nicht. Das ist der größte Bikepark in KF und Umgebung.
> 
> Trails gibt es in KF jede Menge. Lies einfach die Postings von weiter vorn. Da hab ich die schon mal beschrieben.
> 
> ...



Ich glaub es ja gar nicht  , totaler Schock, sehe ich so alt aus?????? 
 
LEMMI erst machst Du mein Rad kaputt und jetzt so was  .

Mein Radel ist wieder fertig, das machen wir auf der Piste aus. 
*ICH BIN 29*


----------



## Reggaegandalf (11. November 2006)

Ja thx, ich bin 14. is des vll. zu jung???^^
ich kann mich schon mal melden


----------



## Schleimes (11. November 2006)

Lapp schrieb:


> Ich glaub es ja gar nicht  , totaler Schock, sehe ich so alt aus??????
> 
> LEMMI erst machst Du mein Rad kaputt und jetzt so was  .
> 
> ...



das war der altmodische Helm  ....

Schmarrn hab dich echt etwas älter geschätzt. Ok, der Lapp ist viel jünger der Lapp ist viel jünger der Lapp ist viel jünger der Lapp ist viel jünger der Lapp ist viel jünger ....

Lemmi


----------



## Schleimes (11. November 2006)

Reggaegandalf schrieb:


> Ja thx, ich bin 14. is des vll. zu jung???^^
> ich kann mich schon mal melden




wie gesagt, es darf jeder mit. Musst halt ein wenig bremsen ;-)

PS: deine ICQ-Einladung hat net funktioniert. Irgendwie kam das über nen Pager, und ich konnte dich nicht aufnehmen.


----------



## Reggaegandalf (11. November 2006)

cool!, müsst ihr mir halt bescheid sagen wenns mal wieder losgeht


----------



## Schleimes (11. November 2006)

Reggaegandalf schrieb:


> cool!, müsst ihr mir halt bescheid sagen wenns mal wieder losgeht



Das musst du selbst lesen. Wir schreiben es hier immer allgemein rein. Findet jeden 2. Tag ne Runde statt. Nachdem der "junge Lapp" auch wieder mit dabei ist, werden es wohl schon noch ein paar Runden werden.


----------



## Schleimes (11. November 2006)

http://www.rad.oal-portal.de/oal_google.htm Habt ihr Google Earth. Dann ladet euch mal das Radportal OAL runter. Find ich recht gut gemacht. Wie die ganze Seite übrigens.

Lemmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. November 2006)

Hey echt cool ! Danke !


----------



## [email protected] (13. November 2006)

Jemand lust auf ne Dreckmatschrunde?^^ Oder seid ihr nur Schönwetterfahrer?


----------



## Schleimes (14. November 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Jemand lust auf ne Dreckmatschrunde?^^ Oder seid ihr nur Schönwetterfahrer?



hab noch versucht. Bin aber nur bis in den "dicken Hund"gekommen. War ganz böser Wind... Abfahrt war um 22:00 UHR


----------



## Schleimes (16. November 2006)

Heute MTB-Tour ab 15:30 Uhr

Ich hab heute ab ungefähr 15:30 Uhr Zeit. Werde in der Innenstadt, direkt nach der Arbeit losfahren. Ziel ist mir egal. Wer mit will, bitte SMS mit Rückrufnummer an 0170/7543677. Hab von 13:30 - 15:30 Uhr mein Handy aus. 

Lemmi


----------



## Schleimes (16. November 2006)

Schad, daß keiner Zeit hatte. War richtig gut. Schön den Sonnenuntergang auf der Bergmangalpe und dann Blindflug durch den Matsch nach Hause. Genial...


----------



## [email protected] (16. November 2006)

Hi, war leider erst um 17 Uhr daheim von der Arbeit...

-----
off topic * ein *

Hab hier was nettes gefunden ... Lemmi was sagst Du dazu ? 



Ich hab keine Ahnung ob das wirklich so stimmt. 
Auf jedenfall hab ich mal bei Conrad bestellt. 

Wer von uns ärgert sich nicht, wenn man schnell mit seinem Auto über die 
Autobahn huschen will und irgendein Penner träumt mal wieder auf der linken 
Fahrspur. 

Drängeln ? Lichthupe ? Aber halt: Das kann nach der neuen Vorschrift der 
StVO sehr teuer werden! 

Seit dem 1.8.2006 gilt nämlich die neue Dränglervorschrift: 250 Euro - 4 
Punkte - 3 Monate Fahrverbot. 

Fazit: Lieber gleich rechts überholen. Das kostet lt. gültiger StVO nämlich 
im Moment: 50 Euro - 3 Punkte. Fahrverbot gibt es erst bei mehrmaligen 
Wiederholungen. 

Fazit: 200 Euro - 1 Punkt - 3 Monate Fahrverbot gespart! 

Noch mehr sparen? 

Also rauf auf die Standspur. Das kostet lt. gültiger StVO im Moment: 

50 Euro - 2 Punkte. Wieder ein Punkt gespart! Niemand bedrängt, nicht 
aufgeregt, Nerven geschont, schnell vorangekommen und insgesamt noch 200 
Euro, 2 Punkte und 3 Monate Fahrverbot gespart. 

Das geht noch viel billiger und effektiver für die ganz Harten! 

Kauf Dir ein Blaulicht und ein Martinshorn, gebrauche dasselbe und Du kannst 
Dir deinen Fahrstreifen aussuchen, der freigemacht werden soll. 

Die Verwendung solcher kleinen Hilfen im täglichen Verkehr kostet läppische 
20 Euro. Steht so im § 38 StVO geschrieben. Blaulicht und Horn werden dann 
aber beschlagnahmt - also möglichst preiswert und sofort in größeren Mengen 
im Versandhandel (Conrad, Westfalia, etc.) kaufen. 

Also 230 Euro gespart und - K E I N E - Punkte!!! 

So kann clever Autofahren aussehen, wenn man sich im Gesetz auskennt. 

mfg Stefan


----------



## Lapp (17. November 2006)

Geht das echt, hihihi
Ist gekauft


----------



## Schleimes (17. November 2006)

Lapp schrieb:


> Geht das echt, hihihi
> Ist gekauft



...und Geld zum Fenster rausgeworfen. Es gibt noch das Strafgesetzbuch, das solch nette Sachen wie gefährlichen Eingriff in den Straßenverkehr (irgendwo bei §315 StGB), Amtsanmassung, Mißbrauch von Titeln usw. Das sind alles Straftaten, die mit bis zu einem Jahr Gefängnis oder Geldstrafe bestraft werden können. Außerdem wird der Staatsanwalt eine charakterliche Nichteignung zum Führen eines Kfz bejahen. Damit bist du die Pappe auch mal schnell für ein Jahr weg. Also Jungs: Lasst es einfach.

Big Lemmi ist watching you ;-)

PS. Komme grad von ner Nachttour zurück ...


----------



## [email protected] (17. November 2006)

Aber das mit rechts überholen stimmt doch oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (19. November 2006)

So Leuts wie schauts aus ? 

Keiner mehr Lust / Zeit auf ne tour bevor der Schnee richtig da is ?
Is doch noch schön warm draußen ?!

Mfg Stefan


----------



## Schleimes (20. November 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> So Leuts wie schauts aus ?
> 
> Keiner mehr Lust / Zeit auf ne tour bevor der Schnee richtig da is ?
> Is doch noch schön warm draußen ?!
> ...



Dienstag, also Morgen kann ich. Heute bin ich beim Kegeln und danach beim Essen.


----------



## Schleimes (24. November 2006)

Sollen wir mal wieder los?

Gleich ein Vorschlag: Samstag ab ca. 14:00 Uhr. Wer will mit? Einfach kurz hier anmelden oder Handy 0170/7543677

Start in Kaufbeuren - Ziel egal. Irgendwo mit nem Kaffeestop.

Lemmi


----------



## Schleimes (6. Dezember 2006)

http://www.philippinen-abenteuer.de/mtb.htm

Dort fliege ich am 10. Januar hin. Endlich im Januar bei 30 Grad biken gehen .... geil.

Lemmi


----------



## [email protected] (12. Dezember 2006)

Hehe ....das können sich nur die Reichen leisten  

Ne ne ....coole sache !!!!

Wär mir a bissi zu heiss ....


----------



## Schleimes (8. Januar 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hehe ....das können sich nur die Reichen leisten
> 
> Ne ne ....coole sache !!!!
> 
> Wär mir a bissi zu heiss ....



So, jetzt verabschiede ich mich so langsam. Übermorgen geht es auf die Philippinen. Genauer nach Moalboal. (googled mal danach. Ist ein richtig guter Ort um Sport zu treiben). Packe heute schon den Laptop ein (Touren muessen ja ausgewertet werden), deshalb schon mal heute ein Ciao in die Runde. komme im Februar wieder. Dann könnte man ja mal einen Faschingsride mit Einkehrschwung organisieren?

Lemmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schleimes (22. Januar 2007)

Gruesse von den Philippinen an die daheim gebliebenen. Ist mal wieder eine voellig neue Bikeerfahrung, wenn du bei 35 Grad im Schatten auf Touren durch den Urwald gehst.  

Lg

Lemmi


----------



## ritschi (22. Januar 2007)

Schleimes schrieb:


> Gruesse von den Philippinen an die daheim gebliebenen. Ist mal wieder eine voellig neue Bikeerfahrung, wenn du bei 35 Grad im Schatten auf Touren durch den Urwald gehst.


Ja, warte nur bis du wieder hier bist. Dann liegt hier 1m Schnee  Die ersten Flocken fallen schon.
 

Ciao,
                Richard


----------



## [email protected] (24. Januar 2007)

1m ? 2m  

hehe... müssen dringend wieder zam fahren ... kann mich allein momentan nicht so motivieren


----------



## Schleimes (25. Januar 2007)

Komme naechsten Mittwoch wieder. Dann werden erstmal die Ski ausgepackt. Hab die Schanuze voll von Sonne und Hitze, Bier und Maedchen 

Ne, im Ernst, eigentlich ist es viel zu warm zum radeln. Aber sonst kannst du an diesem Felcken Erde nur tauchen. Dazu hab ich keine Lust. Also zwing ich mich auf Radel. Hat ja hier Berge bis 1000 Meter rauf.

Lg an euch daheim


----------



## [email protected] (26. Januar 2007)

Wie ? Wat? 

Da kommt er irgendwann nach (+-) 5 Monaten  ausm Urlaub und packt dann erstmal die Ski aus ? 

Lol?

Ich will auch Kopfgeldjäger werden ^^


----------



## Schleimes (27. Januar 2007)

Bevor ich mich in den Faschingsurlaub verabschiede wollen ja die neuen Bretter getestet werden. Dann faengt die Radsaison mit einem Trainingslager in St. Tropez wieder so richtig an. genial, dieses Jahr.

Lemmi


----------



## [email protected] (30. Januar 2007)

Pahhh...... Angeber !!!


----------



## Schleimes (10. Februar 2007)

Wer hat denn nächste Woche mal Zeit für ne kleine Runde? Ich habe ab Montag Urlaub und wollte statt den Langlaufskiern das Bike aus dem Keller holen?

Also wer zeit und Lust hat, meldet sich einfach hier. Ich leg dann den Start fest.... (oder wer anderst  )

lg

Jürgen
0170/7543677


----------



## [email protected] (11. Februar 2007)

Ich komm auf jeden Fall mit wenn bis dahin meine Grippe weg is... 

Mfg Stefan


----------



## Schleimes (11. Februar 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich komm auf jeden Fall mit wenn bis dahin meine Grippe weg is...



Sehr gut. Dann mal ganz schnell gute Besserung. Wird nur ne kleine Runde werden, ist ja nur zum Einstieg. Also wer kommt noch mit?

Lemmi
0170/7543677


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. Februar 2007)

Also fit bin ich einigermaßen wieder nur dat Wetter is ja mal kacke........ ;(


----------



## Schleimes (12. Februar 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Also fit bin ich einigermaßen wieder nur dat Wetter is ja mal kacke........ ;(




Wetter ist mir egal. schieb mir mal ganz schnell deine Nummer rüber, dann meld ich morgen vormittag. Ich hab bis 14:00 Uhr Zeit. Mach mer halt ne Matschrunde...

0170/7543677
Lemmi


----------



## [email protected] (13. Februar 2007)

Wie ? Du hast mich garnicht gespeichert? )

0176/24618037


----------



## Schleimes (17. Februar 2007)

Wir fahren heute ne kleine/mittelgroße 2 Stundentour. Wer mit will:

Treffpunkt um halb eins in der Liegnitzer Straße, Kaufbeuren. telefonisch anmelden unter 0170/7543677

Lemmi


----------



## [email protected] (22. Februar 2007)

Das war wohl vorerst unser letzter Ausritt...

Bin dann ab März n halbes jahr in Österreich...

Brecht euch net die Beine )


----------



## Schleimes (22. Februar 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das war wohl vorerst unser letzter Ausritt...
> 
> Bin dann ab März n halbes jahr in Österreich...
> 
> Brecht euch net die Beine )




Viel Erfolg bei deiner beruflichen Zukunft. 

Lemmi


----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2007)

Hat sich auf den 10.3. verschoben .... also meld dich wennd wieder a Bergmangalmtour machst ^^

lg


----------



## Schleimes (28. Februar 2007)

Werde frühestens Dienstag wieder auf Tour können....


----------



## Schleimes (17. März 2007)

Will heut mal los. Wer fährt mit? 0170/7543677

Lemmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schleimes (25. März 2007)

Wer hat Lust ne Nachtschicht mitzufahren? Dachte so an Montag abend so gegen 19:00 Uhr. Hab eine neue Lampe und wollt die mal testen. www.lupine.de dort im Forum den Lampenvergleich Wilma Edison ansehen. Hab mir die Wilma geleistet 

Stefan, die ist 3mal so hell, als das Testteil, das wir im November mal spazieren gefahren haben


----------



## KF_BIKER (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ich könnte auch noch mitfahren!
Ich binn aus Mauerstetten!
Is ja nich weit bis KF!

MfG Pati


----------



## TFR (3. Dezember 2008)

Namd

Hast du mal auf das Datum geschaut? 

Grüßle
Dome


----------



## terencehill (8. Februar 2009)

schaut hier noch jemand ab und zu rein?
wenn ja kann man ja mal sehen ob sich was ergibt wegs biken
bin aus frankenried bei kaufbeuren
gruß fabi


----------



## xSVENx (27. Februar 2009)

.


----------



## MTB Pat (28. Februar 2009)

Servus!

Jo i komm a no nähe Kaufbeura! Besser Riada.

Denk scho das i a öftermal mitfahre!

Wer von euch is beim Auerberg dabei?

Gruß Pat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terencehill (28. Februar 2009)

ja klar samma dabei=)
sonst is hier ja net mehr viel los^^


----------



## MTB Pat (28. Februar 2009)

Hasch recht, is nur noch der Pfronten Marathon!


----------



## xSVENx (28. Februar 2009)

bin auch dabei auerberg sowie pfronten!!!!


----------



## RavBiker (3. März 2009)

So Dir Allgäuer, i komm aus Unterthingau bzw MOD und bike gern mal mit !
Allerdings bin ich (noch) nicht konditionell topfit !
Laßt was hören - der Frühling wird ja auch mal kommen ...

Harry


----------



## MTB Pat (3. März 2009)

Jo! I bin ja a no it FIT*g* Also paar einheiten brauch ich auch noch.

Hoffe die anderen melden sich dann a!


----------



## terencehill (3. März 2009)

ja hoffentlich hört das sche** wetter bald auf..außerdem is no viel zu viel salz auf d straße..


----------



## Rexxxi (6. August 2009)

Hi, dieser Thread läuft ja nun schon eine Weile... 

Ist bei euch noch Platz für einen "Neuen"? Bin aus MOD und würde ganz gerne mal die komplette Bärenseerunde befahren...
Die Trails um Irsee, NGBL und KF interessieren mich auch! Radle sonst immer so Feierabendrunden (ca. 2-3 Std. mit max. 60 Km) um Auerberg, Rosshaupten (Senkele) usw...

Freue mich über jede Nachricht,

schöne Grüsse - Markus

P. S.: Die Bärenseerunde bin ich das letzte Mal vor 20 Jahren gefahren... Die gibts ja auch schon ewig! Weiss jetzt nur nicht mehr den genauen Verlauf/Einstieg!


----------



## MTB Pat (6. August 2009)

Servus Rexxxi,

also war die woche einmal von Kaufbeuren weg in Dietringen und zurück. Und heute beim Alatsee auf die Vilser Alm und dann von Füssen mit dem Bike wieder zurück... 

Wäres das auch Touren für dich? Oder eher sowas wie Trauchbergrunde? Bleckenau/Jägeralpe?

Gruß Pat

P.S.: Bin für jede Tour eigendlich sehr offen. Morgen also Freitag gehts vormittag auf die Bergmannalpe als kloane Tour.


----------



## Rexxxi (7. August 2009)

Hallo Pat, deine Touren klingen alle sehr schön. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du jeweils von KF aus die Touren startest? Dann kommen ja doch ganz schön KM zusammen! 
Lass uns doch mal eine "kleine" Hausrunde radeln um mal den gegenseitigen Konditionsstand auszuchecken ...

Habe noch gut 2 Wochen Urlaub, also da sollte schon die ein, oder andere Tour drin sein! Nächste Woche wäre ich Strohwitwer und wollte vielleicht mal eine Mehr-Tages-Tour radeln...

Meld dich einfach hier nochmal, damit wir was ausmachen können 

Schöne Grüsse, 

Markus


----------



## MTB Pat (7. August 2009)

Hey Markus (Rexxi),
können wir gerne machen. Ja also so ne Tour starte ich meist von daheim.... Aber wenn ich dann eben in die Berge fahre kommt dann vllt ne Anfahrt von 10 Km dazu, damit i mich auch gut aufwärmen kann.

Bei mir sind es sogar nochmal 10 Km mehr, weil ich von hinter Kaufbeuren von deiner sicht aus starte.

Kannst dir ja mal ne Tour raussuchen. Die dir gefällt. die dann halt nicht nur eben geht.

Gruß Pat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mOOdle (11. September 2010)

Servus zusammen,
bin seit ca. nem jahr in Neugablonz, fahre unter der woche manchmal am wochenende. Fahre sehr gerne touren auch freeride. Kenne nur die offiziellen routen und die sind auf dauer öde.
Neue Trails wären mal eine gesunde abwechslung  Wenn sich was ergibt wär cool


----------



## Teuflor (18. Februar 2015)

Moin,

lebt hier noch jemand? 

Kann mir jemand in der näheren Umgebung von KF ein paar Trails empfehlen?

Besten Dank!


----------



## swindle (27. August 2015)

ich schließ mich teuflor mal an.

was ich bisher öfter gefahren bin: irsee runde und am Bärensee die trails. sonst halt auerberg...

bin aus bidingen


----------



## velozepet (22. Januar 2016)

Servus zusammen,

wohne seit knapp 3 Monaten hier. würde mich auch gern mal anschließen, falls bei Euch was zusammengeht.

Gruß


----------



## Fabian13 (23. Januar 2018)

Hey, komme aus Neugablonz und bin zwar erst 13 Jahre alt (Bald 14) und fahre sehr gerne durch Wälder, aber auch straßen weil ich gute Wheelys ziehe kann bis jetzt Normalen Wheely und OneHand und wollte mal schaun ob jemand bock hätte durch nen wald in Neugablonz/KF bisschen Offroad zu fahren. Habe ein Zündapp Blue.Series 7.0    Mfg- Fabian


----------

